# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Revage laser

## mary123

Did you guys see all the talk about the Revage laser on that show _The Doctors_?


From what I gather from the doctors on this forum, lasers do not work. 

So someone tell me what the deal is...these contradictions are the sort of thing we face everyday when trying to find answers for our hair loss.

Lasers work, they don't work.

Hair transplants are bad for women, hair transplants work for women.

Spironolactone doesn't show great efficacy against hair loss, spironolactone is a miracle drug.

Iron doesn't cause hair loss, iron is a major cause of hair loss.

You can trust this doctor, you can't trust this doctor.

I am tired, I am angry, and I am at a loss.

----------


## tbtadmin

Here’s an interesting video presenting Dr. Feller’s opinion on Low Level Laser Light Therapy (LLLT) as it pertains to the treatment of hair loss.

----------


## Zao

Very cool video! Did you grow any hair on your thumb Dr. Feller? :Smile:

----------


## Laserhead

I was one of the suckers who fell for the scam. I wasted a year of my life and thousands of dollars for nothing. I wish I would have seen a video like this before I wasted my family's money! :Frown:

----------


## blowmeup

Great presentation Dr. Feller! You really spell things out for us. How can these devises be sold and make claims that they are FDA approved if they cant work?

----------


## arden26

I'm interested in buying a laser cap but I think they're obscenely overpriced. I consulted a hair transplant surgeon who told me that I was NOT a candidate for transplant but suggested trying the cap since he said I did have well distributed but immature hairs which made it look as if I had bare streaks on my scalp. I started off by buying a secondhand laser comb on ebay & after using it for a few months I can see a very noticeable difference. My husband has remarked on it too - & for what it's worth, I'm a nurse & he's a physician so I think we both have a healthy dose of medical skepticism. From what I've read about laser therapy, it works for some people & not for others & the result - if any - is variable & unpredictable. In fact the person I bought the laser comb from stated he was selling it because it had NOT worked for him. So perhaps anyone who is interested in trying the laser cap should start with the laser comb, although it's NOT a user friendly method & requires patience & persistence & lots of sitting around with one arm in the air holding the damn thing to different areas of the scalp.

----------


## KeepTheHair

lasers are crap and don't work.

----------


## arden26

Thanks for letting me know. Clearly I was hallucinating.

----------


## Tracy C

Same here.  I've apparently been hallucinating for over four years - and so has everyone around me who has seen my hair improve from using the laser comb - even during that first six months when the laser comb was the only treatment I was using.

----------

